# Spouse Visa- cash savings



## megzieinchile (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi, I don´t know if anyone can help me. 
I am British and my husbadn Chilean. My husband and me are planning to move to the UK, as I will be studying again we are relying on cash savings. We have the savings in different accounts and will have had them for 6months at the time of application. One of them is N S & I- it was previously the post office bank and now the account is called an investment account- i can have immediate access to the funds by asking for them in writing with no penalty. However I am concerned that this will not be accepted by the Visa authorities, does anyone have any advice?

Is it better to withdraw the money? if i withdraw the money from this account and put it into my current account does it need to stay there for another 6 months or can i show that it has been in my possession for 6months in total regardless of in being in 2 seperate accounts?

Any adivce i would be very grateful as this is incredibly stressful
Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Immediate access means you ask for the money today and you get it today. If you can't get it today, it's not immediate access. Having to put a request for the money in writing doesn't sound like it's immediate access. If you transfer the money into another account the 6 month clock starts over.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

NS&I investment account is an eligible account to hold your savings under UKBA rules.
NS&I - Investment Account


----------



## megzieinchile (Jul 1, 2013)

Therefore there is no need to move the funds? 

I have understood from the following part of the requirements that if savings are held they can be transferred and it is the control of the funds for 6months prior to application that is important rather than them being in the same account:

7.2.8. Funds held as cash savings by the applicant, their partner or both jointly at the date of 
application can have been transferred from investments, stocks, shares, bonds or trust 
funds within the period of 6 months prior to the date of application, provided that: 

(i) The funds have been in the ownership and under the control of the applicant, their 
partner or both jointly for at least the period of 6 months prior to the date of application. 

(ii) The ownership of the funds in the form of investments, stocks, shares, bonds or trust 
funds; the cash value of the funds in that form at or before the beginning of the period of 6 
months prior to the date of application; and the transfer of the funds into cash, are 
evidenced by a portfolio report or other relevant documentation from a financial institution 
regulated by the appropriate regulatory body for the country in which that institution is 
operating. 
(iii) The requirements of Appendix FM-SE in respect of the cash savings held at the date of 
application are met, except that the period of 6 months prior to the date of application in 
paragraph 11(a) will be reduced by the amount of that period in which the relevant funds 
were held in the form of investments, stocks, shares, bonds or trust funds.


thank you for your help so far


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. No need to transfer. What you are quoting relates to forms of investment other than cash funds (like what you have) which don't need to be liquidated until shortly before application under certain conditions.


----------



## megzieinchile (Jul 1, 2013)

*bank letter*

Thank you so much for your prompt reply. 
Should i include a print screen of the type of account (ns and i) and show how it says on the website immediate withdrawal?

Also, dealing with savings in chile is it necessary to include monthly statements or will an official letter from the bank with the summary of funds be enough obviously with an official translation and covering the period necessary?

Finally does the date of application run from the day you apply online or hand in the douments? Its very difficult to get official documetns betwen countries and translated etc all within 28days...

Any help much appreciated
Thanks in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

megzieinchile said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt reply.
> Should i include a print screen of the type of account (ns and i) and show how it says on the website immediate withdrawal?


Not really. As NS&I investment account is a well known UK product, they can look it up themselves if they want to.



> Also, dealing with savings in chile is it necessary to include monthly statements or will an official letter from the bank with the summary of funds be enough obviously with an official translation and covering the period necessary?


_'11. In respect of cash savings the following must be provided: (a) Personal bank statements showing that at least the level of cash savings relied upon in the application has been held in an account(s) in the names of the person and their partner jointly throughout the period of 6 months prior to the date of application.
(b) A declaration by the account holder(s) of the source(s) of the cash savings.'_



> Finally does the date of application run from the day you apply online or hand in the douments? Its very difficult to get official documetns betwen countries and translated etc all within 28days...


From online application.


----------



## megzieinchile (Jul 1, 2013)

I found this in the Appendix FMSE in Evidence of financial Requirements A1.1aa

(aa) Where a bank statement is specified in this Appendix, a building society statement, a building society pass book, a letter from the applicant's bank or building society, or a letter from a financial institution regulated by the Financial Conduct Authority and the Prudential Regulation Authority or, for overseas accounts, the appropriate regulatory body for the country in which the institution operates and the funds are located, may be submitted as an alternative to a bank statement(s) provided that:

(1) the requirements in paragraph 1(a)(i)-(iv) are met as if the document were a bank statement; and

(2) a building society pass book must clearly show:

(i) the account number;
(ii) the building society's name and logo; and
(iii) the information required on transactions, funds held and time period(s) or as otherwise specified in this Appendix in relation to bank statements; and/or

(3) a letter must be on the headed stationery of the bank, building society or other financial institution and must clearly show:

(i) the account number,
(ii) the date of the letter;
(iii) the financial institution's name and logo; and
(iv) the information required on transactions, funds held and time period(s) or as otherwise specified in this Appendix in relation to bank statements.

what do you think?
thanks so far


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought you would quote that.
Is getting statement such a hassle in Chile? Don't they issue one on request? Getting such a specific letter is often more hassle than it's worth, and there is a high chance of one being rejected by Home Office if it doesn't contain every specified detail.
Just get statements and move on is my advice.


----------



## megzieinchile (Jul 1, 2013)

The thing is i can get a summary of all the movements in the account from when i am counting the beginning of the 6month period until application date. I can also provide monthly summaries which are avaliable to download from the bankwebpage which shows the amount of funds and the date. also a letter from the bank saying i have had the funds for the period of time and they are accesible etc. Will this suffice? They dont provide statements for this part of my account only the summary of all the movements until now And the printable option of the account situation at any time.
Thanks again


----------



## buzz74065 (Nov 20, 2013)

Do you have to have savings AND 18,600 in the bank?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, just the required amount in savings. If your savings are insufficient, you can make up the difference through earnings, and vice versa.


----------



## megzieinchile (Jul 1, 2013)

The thing is i can get a summary of all the movements in the account from when i am counting the beginning of the 6month period until application date. I can also provide monthly summaries which are avaliable to download from the bankwebpage which shows the amount of funds and the date. also a letter from the bank saying i have had the funds for the period of time and they are accesible etc. Will this suffice? They dont provide statements for this part of my account only the summary of all the movements until now on request. And the printable option of the account situation at any time.Thanks again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Whatever you print out needs to be stamped by your bank. Only something on the bank's stationery doesn't have to be. Whatever you provide must show that the balance has never dipped below the level you are relying on during the 6 months before application.


----------



## buzz74065 (Nov 20, 2013)

What if your statement says you are in overdraft? He still gets the money every week and has money to spend but he has been in overdraft the whole time...


----------

